# Souris lente et imprécise



## Benleroy (18 Janvier 2010)

Lu'

J'aurai voulu votre avis sur mon problème.

Je tourne sur mac depuis presque 2ans, je possédai avant mon switch une souris logitech VX révolution que j'ai continué d'utiliser sur mon macbook pro. Lors de la première connection j'ai trouvé la souris lente et imprécise malgré les drivers officiels mis a jours. Ce probleme était en partie "résolu" grace a l'accélération software du logitech control center. N'utilisant pas mon portable pour travailler (DAO), je n'utilisai la souris qu'occasionnellement, devenant adepte de ce merveilleux touchpad :love:.

Aujourd'hui, étant diplomé, j'ai besoin de travailler avec précision avec une souris... et celle que j'ai ne fonctionne par parfaitement.

Les symptomes sont les suivant.
- Impression de lenteur lorsque l'on déplace sur une faible distance le curseur (5cm)
- Perte de fluidité lors des déplacement.
- Sensation de lourdeur (difficile a exprimer), comme si l'on avait un objet lourd en main à déplacer. 

Les questions que je pose sont donc les suivantes.
- Pour quelle raison une souris qui fonctionne parfaitement sous Xp "lagguerait" elle sous osx?
- Ce probleme est il fréquent ou inhérent à logitech?

La Vx Révo étant une souris de très bonne qualité, qui coutait un bon budget a l'époque...

A votre avis?


----------



## Benleroy (19 Janvier 2010)

Back to top


----------



## ceslinstinct (20 Janvier 2010)

Benleroy a dit:


> Back to top


Bonjour

Je ne peu donner d'explication, jamais utilisé de PC.

J'utilise une souris Logitech sans problème.

Si tu veut bien regarder ces sites (aucune obligations).

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=259976&hl=souris+lente

http://lavacat.com/iMouseFix/index.html

http://plentycom.jp/en/steermouse/

http://driverscollection.com/

@+


----------



## Benleroy (21 Janvier 2010)

C'est aussi simple que cela, hallucinant!

Un tout tout tout grand merci,
Benoit.


----------



## kekedesbois (11 Août 2013)

J'ai eu le même problème et j'ai trouvé d'où cela venait, en tout cas pour ma part.
J'ai un IMAC 27 pouce avec une souris Optique, le problème de la lourdeur et lenteur de celle-ci venait du support sur lequel la souris est posée.
Je me suis rendu compte qu'elle ne lie pas pour se déplacer les partie blanche ou pas propre.
Alors j'ai mis un tapis de souris et le problème est résolu.


----------

